# YouTube on the 3DS will end service after 02/09/2019



## Reploid (Jul 30, 2019)

Why is this a thing? I don't think YT have all of their videos stored in some special dedicated format for 3DS and other such devices?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2019)

It must be hard to justify spending labour to maintain an app for a dying system. The 3DS had its time, but it's coming to an end.


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 30, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> It must be hard to justify spending labour to maintain an app for a dying system. The 3DS had its time, but it's coming to an end.


Agree to that. Moreover the YouTube app was kinda lame as it was frankly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2019)

Sad day for the 5 people who've watched youtube on their 3DS


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 30, 2019)

Europe hasn't been hit yet, but even then, this app was in theory discontinued for me in late May, because when I open the app and touch nothing, it crashes itself and goes back to the home menu.

On top of that, YouTube on the 3DS browser works actually better than YouTube as a 3DS app. No joke, you get a better UI, layout and the videos are more watchable.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 30, 2019)

Meh. Most people who used the app used it for Tubehax and nothing else back when that worked.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 30, 2019)

Reploid said:


> Why is this a thing? I don't think YT have all of their videos stored in some special dedicated format for 3DS and other such devices?


YouTube wants to have only 3 versions of their website to maintain (Mobile/TV/PC)


----------



## Reploid (Jul 30, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> YouTube wants to have only 3 versions of their website to maintain (Mobile/TV/PC)


If I'm visiting youtube on phone via chrome and dedicated app does thing count as one version or two?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 30, 2019)

Reploid said:


> If I'm visiting youtube on phone via chrome and dedicated app does thing count as one version or two?


One, as the layout is identical.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 30, 2019)

and.......nobody gave 2 fucks


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 30, 2019)

gnmmarechal said:


> Meh. Most people who used the app used it for Tubehax and nothing else back when that worked.


I mean, let's be fair @gnmmarechal if I didn't mention the tubehax thingy this whole article could have been more irrelevant than it currently is ;O;


----------



## IC_ (Jul 30, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> -New Nintendo 3DS
> -New Nintendo 3DS XL
> -New Nintendo 2DS
> -New Nintendo 2DS XL


There's no New 2DS


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 30, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> There's no New 2DS


I know right. must have been a mistake on Nintendo's part.


----------



## Sono (Jul 30, 2019)

This is not surprising, considering that Youtube hasn't been working on my S60v5 phone for years (Real Player just keeps loading indefinitely).

As for this dying, it's not surpriging either. No matter what encoding parameters I use, I just can't get any videos working which weren't encoded by youtube.


----------



## IC_ (Jul 30, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> I know right. must have been a mistake on Nintendo's part.


New 2DS coming soon?


----------



## depaul (Jul 30, 2019)

Still have my old 3DS XL, still robust and runs very well ... although little new games releases.

Nintendo killed their own product with their own product, because of their decision to make Switch a hybrid handled console.


----------



## Teletron1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> New 2DS coming soon?



is it the 2DS/ Switch system, they have to keep the streak going of linking all the handheld systems  lol


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 30, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> New 2DS coming soon?


It's a conspiracy!


----------



## IC_ (Jul 30, 2019)

Teletron1 said:


> is it the 2DS/ Switch system, they have to keep the streak going of linking all the handheld systems  lol


No it's just a New Nintendo 2DS because the 3DS family will never die


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2019)

Man, my condolences to the five people who watched YT at sub 480p resolutions.


----------



## dsrules (Jul 30, 2019)

02/09/2019 now is already 07/30/2019


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2019)

dsrules said:


> 02/09/2019 now is already 07/30/2019



Even 2019/9/2 would be a less confusing date system.


----------



## IC_ (Jul 30, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Even 2019/9/2 would be a less confusing date system.


2019 9 February


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> 2019 9 February



My point still stands. 2/9/2019 for September is still too confusing.


----------



## mrcroket (Jul 30, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> My point still stands. 2/9/2019 for September is still too confusing.



European format DD/MM/YY


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2019)

mrcroket said:


> European format DD/MM/YY



Like I said, I know that's how they do it, but I prefer YY/MM/DD but whatever


----------



## IC_ (Jul 30, 2019)

I prefer a 3 letter month name or the full month name instead of a number because then I can be 100% sure


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 30, 2019)

depaul said:


> Still have my old 3DS XL, still robust and runs very well ... although little new games releases.
> 
> Nintendo killed their own product with their own product, because of their decision to make Switch a hybrid handled console.


That's like saying Sony killed the PS3 with the PS4. As much as Nintendo tried to say "no no this Switch is the Wii U replacement, go buy more 3DS consoles pls", the Switch most certainly is its replacement.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 30, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> There's no New 2DS


that's what the switch mini is


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 30, 2019)

dsrules said:


> 02/09/2019 now is already 07/30/2019


mm/dd/yyyy is a horrible system

Long live dd/mm/yyyy and yyyy/mm/dd.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> that's what the switch mini is



Without the horrible jaggy resolution


----------



## wiewiec (Jul 30, 2019)

This app should have support for 3D videos from begining, I use it for TubeHAX mostly


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 30, 2019)

Ahh, I still remember watching SMG4's videos on my aqua blue o3ds at night, 4(ish?) years ago. Ahhhh.


----------



## wiewiec (Jul 30, 2019)

But I think Google supports 3DS much longer, since Vita version was abandoned way quicker


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 31, 2019)

Honestly, it's not really worth it. It never truly was. YouTube on the Wii U made more sense than on the 3DS. So, goodbye, and good riddance!


----------



## Kurt91 (Jul 31, 2019)

In defense of watching YouTube on the 3DS, you obviously have 3D videos, but the 3DS screen is absolutely wonderful for watching videos of sprite-based games. There are quite a lot of Zelda Classic LPs, and they look great when watched on the 3DS screen. It's closer visually to when you play those kinds of games on the older televisions they were designed for compared to on a modern HDTV. And I don't just mean the resolution, it seems to be something about the screen itself.


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 31, 2019)

Once all the streaming apps on the wii u stop, im gonna be seeing wii u's in the thrift stores.. Its gonna be great
In the future entire games will not be playable as they are not supported. Because you dont own the game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 31, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> Once all the streaming apps on the wii u stop, im gonna be seeing wii u's in the thrift stores.. Its gonna be great
> In the future entire games will not be playable as they are not supported. Because you dont own the game.



Screw licenses, people are just going to pirate games anyway.  That won't stop people from obtaining them otherwise, no thanks to these flawed licenses.


----------



## Mythical (Jul 31, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> There's no New 2DS


https://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-New...S0CWT2FSXVE0&refRID=V1C0AEXTS0CWT2FSXVE0&th=1
https://www.amazon.com/New-Nintendo...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=8EVYA7ZMT8D3SYFPVG0V&th=1

Unless I'm missing something then there is a new 2ds
bam there it is the distinguishment between non xl new 2d and xl 2d rip


----------



## Xabring (Jul 31, 2019)

well, Google does what Nintendon't : Admit the 3DS is done for.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Jul 31, 2019)

I used to watch stereoscopic 3D porn on my 3DS, not anymore.. lol


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 31, 2019)

that's so saaaad
can we play a sad music


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 31, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> It's a conspiracy!



That reminds me of a line from an anime...


----------



## Jayro (Jul 31, 2019)

I really hate that YouTube is always the first app to get the axe when a system starts to die out. :/


----------



## GoldenBullet (Jul 31, 2019)

Honestly, I assumed that it was just using the mobile site as it pretty much is. I'm guessing Nintendo gave Google special permission to create a browser just for YouTube but with the condition that it didn't have any exploits. With the 3ds growing older and YouTube continually evolving, Google probably doesn't want to keep putting resources into making sure the app isn't exploitable.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 31, 2019)

And Europe has been hit as well, with the service ending not in August like the US, but in September.

Ok...? I can't even use the app because of these crashes, so who cares?


----------



## MeAndHax (Jul 31, 2019)

BlueFox gui said:


> that's so saaaad
> can we play a sad music


Alexa, play despacito.


----------



## face235 (Jul 31, 2019)

BlueFox gui said:


> that's so saaaad
> can we play a sad music


I got ya covered:


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 31, 2019)

I used it to watch YouTube on when my phone broke. I had a New 3DS XL at the time so I could also watch anime online with the web browser.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 31, 2019)

Because watching videos at 144p and not even being able to have 3d video support for 3ds systems was such a selling point to YouTube on the system.


----------



## depaul (Jul 31, 2019)

gnmmarechal said:


> That's like saying Sony killed the PS3 with the PS4. As much as Nintendo tried to say "no no this Switch is the Wii U replacement, go buy more 3DS consoles pls", the Switch most certainly is its replacement.



You're right in the sense that 3DS has attained its end of lifetime. But what Nintendo did is that it effectively killed one of its core products (handheld + home console) in the favor of one hybrid. Like everyone said there probably won't be 3DS or 2DS successor.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 31, 2019)

BlueFox gui said:


> that's so saaaad


for like 5 people?


----------



## raxadian (Jul 31, 2019)

And nothing of value was lost. 

Youtube on the 3DS is terrible, I have a ten year old smartphone than handles Youtube better than the 3DS does. 

Heck the second thing I did after installing Youtube in the 3DS was to remove the darn thing.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 31, 2019)

I always use the website version rather than the app, because I’ve compared the two, and it’s far better on the browser


----------



## GreenMario (Jul 31, 2019)

well, YouTube on Wii U still works fine. actually i prefer the Wii U version since you can kinda use it as a chromecast to watch videos on TV. but let's be honest,the 3DS version was pretty shitty.


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 1, 2019)

Why are people acting like the app actually functioned properly? I can't even search for something on the app without it crashing. Hell, even on the internet browser on the New 3DS, I'll either have it refuse to play Youtube videos or play sound only. Youtube has been broken on 3DS for a while. Good riddance.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 1, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> for like 5 people?


pff this is the internet, no one is real, i'm talking to a bunch of bots


----------



## gameboy (Aug 1, 2019)

brandonspikes said:


> Sad day for the 5 people who've watched youtube on their 3DS



BOGUS, everybody used youtube on their 3ds. Tablets were EXPENSIVE before 2016.


----------



## HEADBOY (Aug 1, 2019)

Not gonna lie, before Tubehax I actually used to watch YouTube videos on my 3DS since I didn't have a smart phone at the time.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 2, 2019)

That's too bad...


----------



## LucasM3 (Aug 2, 2019)

I am sure there will be some homebrew solutions for some users. Wasn't there something to fix the Wii youtube channel?


----------



## LightOfHeart (Aug 2, 2019)

I tried using it once on 2ds xl and quality was horrible. The load time did not help. It was so slow. Video streaming services should stay off the handheld system.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 3, 2019)

There was a Wii youtube channel? I must have missed it.


----------



## LucasM3 (Aug 3, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> There was a Wii youtube channel? I must have missed it.



Ya there was.

https://en-americas-support.nintend..._id/26400/~/youtube-for-wii-service-has-ended


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 3, 2019)

Reploid said:


> Why is this a thing? I don't think YT have all of their videos stored in some special dedicated format for 3DS and other such devices?


I suspect they want to break TLS 1.1 support - remember the 3DS operating system (and with it the standard http library) was never updated to support it, only the browser app itself


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 3, 2019)

I'll only get mad when porn will stop being supported.


----------



## LucasM3 (Aug 4, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I'll only get mad when porn will stop being supported.



So many other devices that can support MP4. Doesn't 3ds have a homebrew mp4 player?


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 4, 2019)

At least if the YouTube 3ds app supported 3D videos, it might have had something going for it, since 3D displays and filming were still a high point around its launch. But we didn't get that. Instead we got an app that barely worked, and struggled to even give 160p quality on a strong WiFi connection. Not just that, but it lacked support for any live streaming whatsoever.

At least, if it properly supported 3D videos, and was able to support closer to the native resolution of the 2/3DS's top screen, we could have had something worth being upset for losing. As it is, nothing of value was really lost here.


----------



## LucasM3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Ya but how many people really used 3d in the first place.


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 4, 2019)

LucasM3 said:


> Ya but how many people really used 3d in the first place.


I did. not often, but I certainly did, more so when I was still on a 3DS XL. the standard size 3DS and (n)3DS are too tiny for it, in my opinion.


----------



## LucasM3 (Aug 4, 2019)

The effect kind of always hurt my eyes so I stopped using it.


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 4, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> I did. not often, but I certainly did, more so when I was still on a 3DS XL. the standard size 3DS and (n)3DS are too tiny for it, in my opinion.





LucasM3 said:


> The effect kind of always hurt my eyes so I stopped using it.



The 3D option was super awesome in Mario 3D Land. Never expected it to have such a large impact on my enjoyment of platformers, but it definitely did. I really missed it when I switched over to Mario 3D World.

It never did feel entirely comfortable to me, though, even with the n3DS eye tracking. Rarely utilized it outside of games specifically designed around it.


----------



## face235 (Aug 5, 2019)

And now, YT on the browser is messed up. Disabling mobile mode no longer lets you see the title of the video. The pictures take up too much space like it still does in mobile mode. I primarily use YT on my N3DSXL when I'm in the bathroom, and other times when I don't feel like powering up my TV and laptop/console.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2019)

Iron Fall and YouTube... good ol'days of the 3DS scene 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I just realized... 










HOW AM I GOING TO LOAD MEMCHUNKHAX?


----------

